# Mountain Goat



## pagepics (Mar 12, 2010)

Luckily I didn't have to hike too much for this one. I found her just above nuns park.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It took me a moment to realize you're set-up right below that goat....I got it !!

Good job getting in that close and that position.... pagepics !!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome, Nice pics, a great way to introduce yourself. 

geeze, I just can't get close to them.

Good job and enjoy the UWN.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Killer first post. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You should crop that 3rd one and set it as your avatar. Pretty cool pics!


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

Goats are awesome. Great pics.


----------



## Alias (Jan 31, 2010)

Chaser said:


> You should crop that 3rd one and set it as your avatar. Pretty cool pics!


I wholeheartedly agree!


----------

